# Is she going to go gray pinto?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My foal is out of a gray and white pinto Shetland stally and a flaxen chestnut mini. She was born bay and white, she's gotten a lot of gray in since birth and I think she's going to turn out gray and white. Any definites as far as genetics go?

Sire, Buckeye WCF Steel Soldier:









Sire's Sire, Michigan's Man of Steel:









Sire's Dam, Buckeye WCF Kewpie's Star:









Dam, Apple Dumpling:









Foal at birth:









Foal Day 1:









Foal, pictures in progression from past to now:

























I'll try to get some pictures of the gray in her back and mane/tail. What do you guys think?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

she seems to be greying a little now. i have no idea about colours and genetics so sorry can't help you in that area.
qnd look at those EYES!!! they are soooo cute!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It does appear that she's going gray, though her white hairs could be "sabino roan." Were/are her eyelashes gray or white? Usually grays will have at least some white or gray eyelashes, though not always, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's a possibility. Since her sire isn't homozygous for gray (has a non-gray parent), then he has a 50-50 chance of graying out.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I looked through some pictures and her eyes seem to be black/brown ish.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have a great book about color genetics. Does she have white mainly around her eyelids, but also possibly on her ears? Mane and tail may also have white, but that doesn't necessarily dictate that she's going to grey out. Part her coat around her hips and flanks, where the fur is dark, and if she's going to grey out, she should have white hairs in the undercoat. All greys whiten out on the face first then the upper parts of their bodies. I see the white on her face, but that doesn't mean that she's definitely greying out. She is very cute though.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Another good indicator of grey is a foal born a deep, rich colour. Since she was born so dark for a bay, and has white hairs appearing on her face, I would say that she is.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You can see her mane's half black and half white....the black has some white hairs in it now though, and her forehead's definitely got some gray taking over!

Geesh, she's certainly getting tubby!! Too much mama's milk! :lol:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Her mane is not ideal to use as an indicator, since she's a pinto, I would still check her undercoat in her flank area, and see if its all white colored underneath all the bay. She's definitely got some grey hairs on her head, but so did my dad's true non fading black horse. The only "white" markings he got were a few random white hairs in the middle of his forehead. I would say though that she's probably got the grey gene, but I would still be interested in what color her undercoat is around her flank, just cause I'm interested in color genetics, and have been reading up on it, and like seeing all the different patterns and coat changes ect. Again she's a very cute little girl. What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's gray underneath her flank and on her back beneath the bay

We're going to teach her and our other mini foal to drive


----------

